

CSS Hacks: Not your daddy's link highlighting - MadRabbit
http://nikolay.rocks/2015-08-12-not-your-daddys-link-highlight

======
gcb0
so irrelevant when all i have are touch interfaces :)

~~~
MadRabbit
lucky you :)

